# Does anyone on this forum breed honeycomb catfish?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows tips to breeding this fish?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Are you setting up a fish room? You've posted a lot of breeding questions.  Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha yea I have 5 fish tanks right now that are not in use. With the planted 75 gal I am setting up, I want to have alot of fish that I can breed and raise in the other tanks.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Cool. Welcome to the dark side!

A friend of mine and the prez of our local club was trying to or did breed them. His site is www.amazoncichlids.com. He usually posts everything that's going on in the fishroom somewhere on there though I havent checked it out in a while. I dunno if I can be of any more help.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

http://www.amazoncichlids.com/Pages/Centromochlusperugaie.html

what a nerd, he already updated the new genera (LOL- he's on top of things!). I think this is the species you were talking about...?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you that info was helpful. Does he sell them?


----------

